# How do you store vials of steroids? - silly question i think



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm wondering how do you store vials of steroids?

In the fridge?

Under your bed..?

Or just the same as any old supplement (out of sunlight and in a cool area).

Anyways, i'm just curious (planning a future cycle and if i can't get a flat by the time i'll have to resort to oral) - can't have the folks seeing the gear if it needs to be chilled.

Thanks 

(and i feel like a tit for asking hah)


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> I'm wondering how do you store vials of steroids?
> 
> In the fridge?
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to be refridgerated. Under your bed will do fine :lol:


----------



## usnavyltcmdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Room tempature bro.

I hide still gotta hide it from the wife. I hide it in the printer for my computer,

inside the back of a DVD player, inside spare pillows that have zippers, in a guitar if you have one , speakers and DJ equipt are the best spots with lots of room and long as you're not using them while gear is inside lol.

I wud be scared under the bed might crush? Plus wife makes the bed lol.

Another thing I do is put the vials in ziplock bags and hide them in my jugs of protien powder.

I still feel like a child but she says I'm irritable when on steroids.

I think she's irritable all the time.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol my mrs jabs me lol


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

in one of those travel wash bag things with an electric shaver in, that way when your seen going to the bathroom with it theres no suspition mate. i used to hide it in all sorts of places, my garage under the seat to my quad, mobile phone box at top of wardrobe etc but now i just tell my mrs im doin it and keep it well out of reach where my kids cant get it. She dont like it but u just have to keep them sweet dont ya.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Ah well i live with my granparents and they're like

steroids are bad hmmmkay...

thy're like bad mmmyessess?

they like kill you mmmkay...

(very anti-drugs lol)

they think im an idiot for taking multi vitamins efas lol.

Ahwell, that makes things a lot easier 

thanks for the advic


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

under my bed in a shoe box


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

In my kitchen cupboard on their own special shelf!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Shoe box.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> *Ah well i live with my granparents and they're like*
> 
> *steroids are bad hmmmkay...*
> 
> ...


Well, jab your grandad with 500mg test and give it a week or two and he'll come round!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

BillC said:


> Well, jab your grandad with 500mg test and give it a week or two and he'll come round!! :lol:


So will Grandma when Grandad is smashing the granny out of her every night! :laugh:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

While we're on the subject, how long does it last in vials (in general). I'm about to start a new course and i know my mate has quite a few vials left from his course last summer. Will it still be ok to use?

OP - sorry for the hijack :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

usnavyltcmdr said:


> Room tempature bro.
> 
> I hide still gotta hide it from the wife. I hide it in the printer for my computer,
> 
> ...


God i would hate having to keep it from my Missus, she actually does my jabs for me and certainly enjoys the increase in libido when on test lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheese said:


> While we're on the subject, how long does it last in vials (in general). I'm about to start a new course and i know my mate has quite a few vials left from his course last summer. Will it still be ok to use?
> 
> OP - sorry for the hijack :thumbup1:


I should have an expiry date on the box/vial.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

In my pants draw or under some clothes in the top of my wardrobe... I live with the parents, so I have same problem.

If they ever take a jumper out of my cupboard they're in for a shock :lol:


----------

